# bimba 3" and clippard 2" air cylinders for sale



## joemoney (Feb 22, 2012)

like tittle said im seilling a bunch of cylinder 15$ shipped 
3inch bimba single action 
2inch clippard single action
let me know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! alot for sale!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joemoney (Feb 22, 2012)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## joemoney (Feb 22, 2012)

syked1 said:


> ttt


yesssss dude!!!! have so many i thing i will keep it until i die lolll!!!


----------



## joemoney (Feb 22, 2012)

still for sale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt bump bump


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

do you still have any left


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

whats the stroke?


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

stroke is either 2 or 3 inches as you wish


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yes there are lots left of both sizes


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

well how i get one


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Here r u locater at


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

oklahoma


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

I need 8 ship 2 92868


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

i need 2 to 73107


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

syked1 said:


> stroke is either 2 or 3 inches as you wish


Does it thread rite on to the l brackets? I want to make sure the 3 inch stroke is strong enough to ride with.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ok for those of you asking you can paypal the money to Jo or myself and we will ship them out, now of course no $$ no candy


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

sorry El Burro what are you asking bro, we speak english and french not spanish sorry we are up in Montreal, Quebec, Canada just north of NY state


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$15 shipped, you send us paypal $15 + you pay the fees(send as personal amount owed and you pay the fees or just add $5 to the order) and we ship you a cylinder


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Kiloz said:


> Does it thread rite on to the l brackets? I want to make sure the 3 inch stroke is strong enough to ride with.


The rod is threaded but a bit bigger then a crown thread, so you will have to re-drill the hole and re-tap it to fit the rod. 3 inch has nothing to do with strength, its the length that comes out of the cylinder. A normal spring is 3" long so its basically a direct replacement


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> I need 8 ship 2 92868


what stroke length?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> i need 2 to 73107


again what stroke length?


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

3 in


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

I need a 3" shipped to 98258


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

syked1 said:


> what stroke length?


 I need 4. "2
And. 4. "3


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> 3 in


Ok so if you want 2x send over $30 + the paypal fees to my account. [email protected] with your address and ill ship it out


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

DiamondzNPearlz said:


> I need a 3" shipped to 98258


ok so pm me yr address and send me $15 + the paypal fees to me. [email protected] with your address and it will ship out asap


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> I need 4. "2
> And. 4. "3


Ok so send $120 + the paypal fees to my account. [email protected] with your address and they will ship out asap


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

If anyone else has a request just PM me your details. Cylinders are $15 + the paypal fees which is around 15% of the cost shipped to you in the USA


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt thanks Druid for your order should ship this weekend


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

Ill be sending u payment tomorrow!! Gonna need a 2" and 3".


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ok cool


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Magic575 (May 10, 2012)

*?*

Do you still have cylinders for sell?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

how much for the pen


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yes there is still some for sale.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

what you talking about clown confusion? we aint selling pens we selling air cylinders


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

any left


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yup both sizes


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

im gonna order one soon as my sister get home to use pay pal whats the info


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

my paypal is [email protected], send yr full shipping address with it


----------



## andrez (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey man can i get a 3 inch


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yes sure send yr money by paypal to the email above with yr shipping address, then PM me yr info


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

how long shippn take


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

depends on where you are. about up to 14 buisness days to get once shipped


----------



## andrez (Apr 16, 2009)

would they fit on beach cruiser


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

sent payment yesterday jason clark


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:dunno:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

yup they shipped out before the weekend


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

cool


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

you send ups or just straight mail


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

just via mail, you will get it by USPS


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

cool bro thanks


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump lots still for sale


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Still got some ??..and are single or double action


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

hey whats up, yes we still have some, they are single action, might have 1 double action, but its a bit longer maybe a 3" stroke and the body of it is a bit longer and larger then these other ones. just pm me and we can work out any details.


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

What's the size from tip to tip when cylinder is closed...im looking to get at least 4 cylinders but need to make sure they will fit cause im using them for a pedal car and i don't have that much room


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

you want 4x single action 2" or 3" stroke? the overall length is about 6.95" for the 3" stroke model and the 2" model is about 5.07" long


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump $20 each per cylinder shipped to you, got lots of 2" and 3" still all single action


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

still for sale


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump $20 each per cylinder shipped to you, got lots of 2" and 3" still all single action


----------



## Sick Life 1 (Jun 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt still for sale


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

still a bunch for sale


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump $20 each per cylinder shipped to you, got lots of 2" and 3" still all single action


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

Any pics of them installed? Just want to see how they look and how they are mounted first. Im possibly interested in 3 2" cylinders.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Not me sorry some of the guys who bought some might check with the guys who said they wanted one and see if they have pics. You mount them in place of the spring


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt still have some for sale


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump $20 each per cylinder shipped to you, got lots


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt $20
each shipped, $35 for 2 and $50 for 3


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

picture of cylinder


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$20 each shipped, $35 for 2, $50 for 3


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

you have the 3" and 2" still available ?


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

only 2" left bro


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$20 each shipped, $35 for 2, $50 for 3


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$22.50 each shipped(paypal fees included), $37.50 for 2(paypal fees included), $52 for 3

only have about 7 left


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$22.50 each shipped(paypal fees included), $37.50 for 2(paypal fees included), $52 for 3

only have about 7 left


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Bump


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$22.50 each shipped(paypal fees included), $37.50 for 2(paypal fees included), $52 for 3

only have about 7 left


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF THE LATINS FINEST FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO OUR 4th ANUAL BEACH CRUISE IN SO CAL MORE INFO CALL OR TEXT EL PROFE 562-879-4376 


OUR LOWRIDER BIKE BEACH CRUISE 



OUR SECOND ANUAL PICNIC WITH 
THE HOMIES FROM 
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$22.50 each shipped(paypal fees included), $37.50 for 2(paypal fees included), $52 for 3

only have about 7 left


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$22.50 each shipped(paypal fees included), $37.50 for 2(paypal fees included), $52 for 3

only have about 7 left


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$22.50 each shipped(paypal fees included), $37.50 for 2(paypal fees included), $52 for 3

only have about 4 left


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Still have 4 left, want to get them sold hit me up


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

3 left


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$22.50 each shipped(paypal fees included), $37.50 for 2(paypal fees included), $52 for 3

only have about 3 left


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$22.50 each shipped(paypal fees included), $37.50 for 2(paypal fees included), $52 for 3

only have 3 left


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

come on guys i have 3 left


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

$22.50 each shipped(paypal fees included), $37.50 for 2(paypal fees included), $52 for 3

only have 3 left


----------

